# l'âge du capitaine



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

Un petit sondage pour mieux nous connaitre...
(Je ne suis pas chien, vous n'avez quà reprendre la liste en vous inscrivant)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*10 - 20 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_


*20 - 30 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_


*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_

*40 - 50 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_

*50 - 60 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_

*+ 60 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_


*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... 
... 
... 
... 
_


*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_

*40 - 50 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_

*50 - 60 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_

*+ 60 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
..._

[15 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## baax (16 Mai 2002)

[QB]*10 - 20 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_


*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... 
... 
... 
... 
_


*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
... 
... 
... 
_

*40 - 50 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_

*50 - 60 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_

*+ 60 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
..._


----------



## jfr (16 Mai 2002)

10 - 20 ans
... 
... 
... 
... 
... 


20 - 30 ans
alèm 
... 
... 
... 
... 

30 - 40 ans
'tanplan 
... 
... 
... 
... 


40 - 50 ans
jfr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... 
... 
... 
... 


50 - 60 ans
... 
... 
... 
... 
... 


+ 60 ans
... 
... 
... 
... 
...


----------



## bateman (16 Mai 2002)

yala

10 - 20 ans
... 
... 
... 
... 
... 


20 - 30 ans
alèm 
bateman
... 
... 
... 

30 - 40 ans
'tanplan 
... 
... 
... 
... 


40 - 50 ans
jfr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... 
... 
... 
... 


50 - 60 ans
... 
... 
... 
... 
... 


+ 60 ans
... 
... 
... 
... 
...


----------



## cux221 (16 Mai 2002)

10 - 20 ans
... 
... 
... 
... 
... 


20 - 30 ans
alèm 
cuxx 
... 
... 
... 

30 - 40 ans
'tanplan 
baax 
... 
... 
... 


40 - 50 ans
jfr 
... 
... 
... 
... 


50 - 60 ans
... 
... 
... 
... 
... 


+ 60 ans
... 
... 
... 
... 
...


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_


*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bateman
Cux221
... 
_


*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
... 
... 
... 
_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... 
... 
... 
... 
_

*50 - 60 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
... 
_

*+ 60 ans*
_... 
... 
... 
... 
..._


----------



## benjamin (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_... 

_


*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
...
_


*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
... 

_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... 

_

*50 - 60 ans*
_... 

_

*+ 60 ans*
_... 
_

[15 mai 2002 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## Crüniac (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_... 
_


*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...
_


*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
... 
_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
... 
_

*50 - 60 ans*
_... 
_

*+ 60 ans*
_... 
_


----------



## Number One (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
... 
_


*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...
_


*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
... 
_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
... 
_

*50 - 60 ans*
_... 
_

*+ 60 ans*
_... 
_


----------



## deadlocker (16 Mai 2002)

10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
... 


20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
...


30 - 40 ans
'tanplan 
baax 
... 

40 - 50 ans
jfr
... 

50 - 60 ans
... 

+ 60 ans
...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
... 
_


*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
...
_


*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
... 
_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
... 
_

*50 - 60 ans*
_... 
_

*+ 60 ans*
_... 
_

[15 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## bouilla (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
macinside (7ans presque et demi) 
_


*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
... 
_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
... 
_

*50 - 60 ans*
_... 
_

*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

[15 mai 2002 : message édité par bouillabaisse]


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
macinside (7ans presque et demi) 
_


*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jean-iMarc
_


*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
... 
_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
... 
_

*50 - 60 ans*
_... 
_

*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
macinside (7ans presque et demi) 

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*VOIR LEGENDE PLUS BAS*
Jean-iMarc

*30 - 40 ans*
tanplan 
baax 
... 
.....
*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
... 
......

*50 - 60 ans*
...........
.........

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



............
............
*+ de 80 ans*

thebiglebowsky   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



................

comment kaké bouillabaisse pour trouver mon age ?


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

bon si ça cafte, je vais être obligé de sévir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non macinside n'a pas 7 ans et demi (il en a 6 et demi) et non the Big n'a pas 80 et + !!


----------



## bouilla (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
comment kaké bouillabaisse pour trouver mon age ?  



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je suis juste fan de toi mon arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai un classeur remplit de photos avec tous pleins de renseignements


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*

je suis juste fan de toi mon arico   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai un classeur remplit de photos avec tous pleins de renseignements    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu veux son téléphone et son adresse?


----------



## bouilla (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu veux son téléphone et son adresse?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


euh.....laisse moi regarder......

J'AI !!!, page 32


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*


euh.....laisse moi regarder......

J'AI !!!, page 32   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

héhé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'es presque bien renseigné!


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2002)

merde me vla cerné,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TAXI !


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse   
macinside
Jean-iMarc
_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
... _

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
... _

*50 - 60 ans*
__

*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
_

*+ de 80 ans*
__


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
Lolita_ a veces aquí  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse   
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Lolita _   o a veces aquí  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
... Lolita _   o a veces aquí  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
... Lotita_    o a veces aquí  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*50 - 60 ans*
_ Lolita_





 no no hoy 

*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
_

*+ de 80 ans*
__


----------



## legritch (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse   
macinside
Jean-iMarc
_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
Le Gritche
... _

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
... _

*50 - 60 ans*
__

*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
_

*+ de 80 ans*
__


----------



## Yama (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
Lolita_ a veces aquí   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse   
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Lolita _   o a veces aquí   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
... Lolita _   o a veces aquí   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
... Lotita_    o a veces aquí   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*50 - 60 ans*
_ Lolita_





 no no hoy 

*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
_

*+ de 80 ans*
__

*immortel*
__
Yama


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

ça se complique entre les espingouines et les décapitables


----------



## sylko (16 Mai 2002)

10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
Lolita a veces aquí 
20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Lolita o a veces aquí 

30 - 40 ans
'tanplan 
baax 
... Lolita o a veces aquí 
sylko   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










40 - 50 ans
jfr
... Lotita o a veces aquí 

50 - 60 ans
 Lolita  no no hoy 

+ 60 ans
aricosec


+ de 80 ans


----------



## Yama (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ça se complique entre les espingouines et les décapitables    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je me defend au katana


----------



## pasgrumf (16 Mai 2002)

10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
Lolita a veces aquí 
20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Lolita o a veces aquí 
Cypher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




30 - 40 ans
'tanplan 
baax 
... Lolita o a veces aquí 
sylko    

40 - 50 ans
jfr
... Lotita o a veces aquí 

50 - 60 ans
 Lolita no no hoy 

+ 60 ans
aricosec


+ de 80 ans


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*

je me defend au katana   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour de vrai? parce que les sabres que j'entends chanter chez moi, c'est pas trop pour la rigolade tu sais


----------



## dany (16 Mai 2002)

Vouala, vouala, j'arrive... 65 ans dans qq semaines !
@+ les enfants !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[15 mai 2002 : message édité par dany]


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Yama_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
sylko_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr_


*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_

*+ de 80 ans*

[15 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## dany (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker

20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Yama

30 - 40 ans
'tanplan 
baax 
sylko

40 - 50 ans
jfr


50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky


+ 60 ans
aricosec + dany


+ de 80 ans*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

[15 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Yama_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
*oups(y)*




sylko_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr_


*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_

*+ de 80 ans*


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

*- 10 ans*
_smg_

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Yama_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_

*+ de 80 ans*
_?_


----------



## Jean-Seb (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
Lolita a veces aquí    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse   
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Lolita    o a veces aquí    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jean-Seb
30 - 40 ans
'tanplan 
baax 
... Lolita    o a veces aquí    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




40 - 50 ans
jfr
... Lotita    o a veces aquí    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




50 - 60 ans
 Lolita





 no no hoy 

+ 60 ans
aricosec


+ de 80 ans


immortel

Yama*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

*- 10 ans*
_smg_

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Yama
Jean-Seb_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_

*+ de 80 ans*
_?_


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

_'ci Alèm..._


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*'ci Alèm...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

de rien, j'estime que cela fait partie de mes devoirs!


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

de rien, j'estime que cela fait partie de mes devoirs!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a t'on age ! (air méfiant)


----------



## Yama (16 Mai 2002)

j'ai des notions ouais ..... alem


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2002)

*10-20 ans*
toine


----------



## maousse (16 Mai 2002)

*- 10 ans*
_smg_

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Yama
Jean-Seb
maousse_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_

*+ de 80 ans*
_?_


----------



## _gromit_ (16 Mai 2002)

*- 10 ans*
_smg_

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
_gromit_  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Yama
Jean-Seb
maousse_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_

*+ de 80 ans*
_?_


----------



## legritch (16 Mai 2002)

Bon, apparemment, je suis passé outre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je recommence...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*- 10 ans*
_smg_

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
_gromit_    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Yama
Jean-Seb
maousse
Le Gritche_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_

*+ de 80 ans*
_?_

[15 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gritche]


----------



## Yama (16 Mai 2002)

*- 10 ans*
_smg_

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
_gromit_     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Le Gritche_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_

*+ de 80 ans*
_?_


*zombie*
_Yama_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*- 10 ans
smg

10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker

20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Manon qui dit non
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Yama

30 - 40 ans
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko

40 - 50 ans
jfr

50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky


+ 60 ans
aricosec
Dany


+ de 80 ans
?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Enfin ! je vais pouvoir me reposer, car j'en ai marre de dire :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*

Enfin ! je vais pouvoir me reposer, car j'en ai marre de dire :
 NON NON ET NON !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'a quel age


----------



## Yama (16 Mai 2002)

je me suis mis immortel puis zombie : mais apparemment personne n'y croit

flute pour une fois que c'était pas une rumeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Manon ! je sincerement désolé de t'apprendre que  malgré tous tes efforts pour te reposer ...!... ton tics ne sait pas échapé de ton post tel le veinard p'tit moustique qui vient d'échapper à ma main après m'avoir vampiriser l'arcade sourcilière.

PS2 : je dis n'importe quoi : une auto baffe antimoustique dans la tête ça m'arrrange pas


----------



## Yama (16 Mai 2002)

au fait manon j'ai bientôt une illustr pour ton site


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*je me suis mis immortel puis zombie : mais apparemment personne n'y croit

flute pour une fois que c'était pas une rumeur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alors pourquoi en parler ?


----------



## starbus (16 Mai 2002)

- 10 ans
smg

10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker

20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Manon qui dit non
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Yama

30 - 40 ans
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Starbus

40 - 50 ans
jfr

50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky


+ 60 ans
aricosec
Dany


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
gromit_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Le Gritche
Yama
Manon qui dit non_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Starbus_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_


----------



## legritch (16 Mai 2002)

Faudrait que j'aille dormir plus souvent moi : je me suis un peu rajeuni. Voilà, c'est corrigé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
gromit_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_


----------



## jfr (17 Mai 2002)

Apparemment, ça se bouscule pas dans les tranches du haut...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2002)

Pleure pas JFR, t'as de la compagnie dans ton casier maintenant.
10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit

20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non

30 - 40 ans
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus

40 - 50 ans
jfr
Franck Aguila

50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky


+ 60 ans
aricosec
Dany


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*Apparemment, ça se bouscule pas dans les tranches du haut...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ils font tous leur sieste bien gentiment mais dans quelques minutes ce sera le goûter et alors comme d'hab ils vont foutre le boxon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*Apparemment, ça se bouscule pas dans les tranches du haut...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
...normal, ils tombent comme des mouches dans ces tranches-là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Depuis l'arrivée d'OS X, les infarctus ont ravagé le 3ième âge du forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme dirait mon cousin, pêcheur dans l'âme, "Paix à leurs sandres"


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
gromit_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
Franck Aguila_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_

[16 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2002)

Pleure pas JFR, t'as de la compagnie dans ton casier maintenant.
10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit

20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non

30 - 40 ans
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus

40 - 50 ans
jfr
Franck Aguila

50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky


+ 60 ans
aricosec
Dany


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2002)

Et moi !!! P.... je me sens seul et abandonné


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
gromit_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
Franck Aguila_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2002)

Allez, un petit effort pour partager ma tranche ...et s'en payer une bonne... Pierrot peut être ?????


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Et moi !!! P.... je me sens seul et abandonné   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu vas pouvoir éructer, venter et ronfler tout ton saoul mon grand!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2002)

*OHHO!! Hombre perro !!*
Et la lolita, elle est où dans ce boxon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Porqué l'avoir virée de la liste... Lolita est 100% virtual et se situe entre *20 - 60* tout dépend des threads !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit

20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
lolita

30 - 40 ans
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus
lolita

40 - 50 ans
jfr
Franck Aguila
lolita

50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky
lolita

+ 60 ans
aricosex
Dany


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2002)

Hola Lolita ! (je devrais dire Ollé)
Bienvenue dans ma tranche mais je sens que ce ne sera pas du gâteau...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si je ne tenais pas autant à mes oreilles, pour toi je descendrais dans l'arène !!!
Mais trève de plaisanterie : amitiés Lolita


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
gromit_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
Franck Aguila_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky
lolita_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_

_Lolita, je te laisse avec le Dude, il s'ennuie, mais gaffe à tes miches!_


----------



## dany (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Et moi !!! P.... je me sens seul et abandonné   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

salut thebig, cesses de faire le coquet avec ton age et viens donc nous rejoindre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*
salut thebig, cesses de faire le coquet avec ton age et viens donc nous rejoindre !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
Salut Dany !
Malheureusement, c'est fichu pour l'éternité (et même plus !) : le temps que je rejoigne votre tranche et vous aurez grimpé dans une autre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est comme les grandes histoires d'amour où les héros se croisent sans jamais se rejoindre


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
gromit_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
Franck Aguila_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky
_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_


_*Bon lolita, on te case où?*_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2002)

Et m...... 'tanplan !!!
Juste au moment où j'allais conclure avec Lolita


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Et m...... 'tanplan !!!
Juste au moment où j'allais conclure avec Lolita   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Trop dangereuse pour ton vieux coeur!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2002)

J'ai l'air con avec mon déguisement de taureau maintenant... merci 'tanplan !!!


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*J'ai l'air con avec mon déguisement de taureau maintenant... merci 'tanplan !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu trouveras bien une vache folle qui voudra de toi...
Sinon, j'ai des pis factices en latex roumain. J'ai cédé le dernier à macinside mais en usant de beaucoup de douceur, tu pourrait facilement lui subtiliser.


----------



## dany (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
 j'ai des pis factices en latex roumain. .   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça va de males en pis !


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
gromit_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
Franck Aguila_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky
_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany
_


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine

20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non

30 - 40 ans
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus

40 - 50 ans
jfr
Franck Aguila

50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky



+ 60 ans
aricosec
Dany
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Sinon, j'ai des pis factices en latex roumain*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
T'as pas les mêmes en latex avery pour qu'on rigole un peu


----------



## dany (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------
T'as pas les mêmes en latex avery pour qu'on rigole un peu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah, very good !


----------



## jfr (17 Mai 2002)

Encore un peu de patience thebig, dans un peu plus d'un an je te rejoins dans ta case!


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
_Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine_

*20 - 30 ans*
_alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non_

*30 - 40 ans*
_'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus_

*40 - 50 ans*
_jfr
Franck Aguila_

*50 - 60 ans*
_TheBigLebowsky
_


*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Mai 2002)

*- de 10 ans*
Gros Minet

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz

*30 - 40 ans*
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany

Un peu en retard, mais vieux maux tard que jamais!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz

*30 - 40 ans*
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany_

_*Désolé pour ton chat yann mais si on accepte une petite connerie, après c'est fini tout part à l'eau...*_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky



Bon lolita, on te case où?







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


aquí with the Dud   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Atención 'tanplan...  je mord también !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[17 mai 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iBurger   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_ The Real Lucky Luke ( et le autres ) _

*30 - 40 ans*
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
_aricosec
Dany_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

10 - 20 ans
                      Number One
                      Deadlocker
                      gromit
                      toine
                      Simoune

                      20 - 30 ans
                      alèm
                      bateman
                      Cux221
                      zarathoustra
                      Crüniac 
                      bouillabaisse 
                      macinside
                      Jean-iMarc
                      Cypher
                      Jean-Seb
                      maousse
                      Yama
                      Manon qui dit non
                      Yann-Bleiz
                      iBurger  
                      The Real Lucky Luke ( et le autres ) 

                      30 - 40 ans
                      'tanplan 
                      baax 
                      oups(y)
                      sylko
                      Le Gritche
                      Starbus

                      40 - 50 ans
                      jfr
                      Franck Aguila

                      50 - 60 ans
                      TheBigLebowsky

                      + 60 ans
                      aricosec
                      Dany


----------



## kisco (18 Mai 2002)

depuis juste un mois dans les plus de 20ans   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




0 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune

20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iBurger
The Real Lucky Luke ( et le autres )
Kisco

30 - 40 ans
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus

40 - 50 ans
jfr
Franck Aguila

50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky

+ 60 ans
aricosec
Dany


on pourrait couper en 20-25 et 25-30  ?

[17 mai 2002 : message édité par kisco]


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

on pourrait couper en 20-25 et 25-30  ?
][/QB][/QUOTE]

Ben non...


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco

*30 - 40 ans*
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (18 Mai 2002)

Et notre seul vrai captaine à tous, mon congénaire breton-sénégalais Amiral, il est où là dedant!! Je crois me souvenir qu'il se rapprochait plus de notre dude que de N° one!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

Ben alors, 'tanplan, c'est pour dire que t'es plus près de 20 que de 30 ?
De toute façon, 20 ans pour un chien, ça en fait 140 !!!
Tu es le doyen de MacGé, bravo !


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Ben alors, 'tanplan, c'est pour dire que t'es plus près de 20 que de 30 ?
De toute façon, 20 ans pour un chien, ça en fait 140 !!!
Tu es le doyen de MacGé, bravo !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Regarde bien dans quelle tranche se trouve mon nom, tu verras que je suis bien plus vieux que cela encore...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

Exact ! Je rectifie donc mon post : Tu es le doyen du règne animal.
Ou alors c'est une tortue des Galapagos qui utilise un pseudo canin !!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

Une tortue... j'y avais pas pensé. J'aurais plutôt dit une baleine  à bosses, pour la taille...!


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco

*30 - 40 ans*
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany

.....................

_Les autres sont trop coquets pour s'inscrire?_


----------



## rillettes (5 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco
*30 - 40 ans*
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
amok
Franck Aguila
*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky
*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany

.....................


_Et valà... C'est fait !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco
*30 - 40 ans*
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
amok
Franck Aguila
*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky
*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany

Done too! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2002)

Petite modif! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

*10 - 20 ans*

Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil

*20 - 30 ans*

alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco

*30 - 40 ans*

'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
*l'Amok*

*40 - 50 ans*

jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*

TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*

aricosec
Dany

Voila...


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

J'allait mettre une majuscule à ton pseudo mais je t'ai laissé cette joie puérile /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (5 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Désolé pour ton chat yann mais si on accepte une petite connerie, après c'est fini tout part à l'eau...  [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif" border="0[/image] *[/quote]

... Ah bon... Et que vois je là?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

Plouf!!
Merde, t'avait laissé ton iPod dans ta poche, désolé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr />* 

... Ah bon... Et que vois je là?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Du surnaturel mon chaton... Rien que du surnaturel !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_Merci rillettes pour cette séance de jardinage qui me va droit au coeur !!_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rezba (6 Octobre 2002)

10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune

20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco

*30 - 40 ans*
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus
_rezba  _

40 - 50 ans
jfr
Franck Aguila

50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky

+ 60 ans
aricosec
Dany





[quote='tanplan]* Les autres sont trop coquets pour s'inscrire? *[/quote]

_Here I am. Just one won't hurt._


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2002)

10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune

20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco

30 - 40 ans
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
Starbus
rezba 
macmarco

40 - 50 ans
jfr
Franck Aguila

50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky

+ 60 ans
aricosec
Dany


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

C'est pas gentil d'avoir enlevé mon nom de la listes mes coquins !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas gentil d'avoir enlevé mon nom de la listes mes coquins !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



En tous cas , c'est pas moi , juré-craché !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Rrraccttppttffsplat !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco

*30 - 40 ans*
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
 *l'AmokHiggins* 
rezba
macmarco

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco

*30 - 40 ans*
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
 *l'Amok* 
J'attends de voir au moins un épisode avant d'accepter de voir mon pseudo ainsi détourné... Je l'avoue: j'ignore à quoi correspond cet higgins!
 *l'Api* 
rezba
macmarco

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## rezba (6 Octobre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas gentil d'avoir enlevé mon nom de la liste mes coquins !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



C'est oim. Copier-coller usurpateur et intempestif, et Pif le chien ! Manquait Rillettes, Amok et Kamkil ! Pis quand je m'en suis aperçu, je me suis dit que Tanplan aboierait et ferait son récap: programme festif! Recollage des oubliés, bon nonos à ronger. Mais il dort /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  
Du coup, c'est toi qui a tout remis bien comme il faut. Merci rillettes. Et encore toutes mes apologizes.


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rezba:</font><hr />* 

C'est oim. Copier-coller usurpateur et intempestif, et Pif le chien ! Manquait Rillettes, Amok et Kamkil ! Pis quand je m'en suis aperçu, je me suis dit que Tanplan aboierait et ferait son récap: programme festif! Recollage des oubliés, bon nonos à ronger. Mais il dort /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  
Du coup, c'est toi qui a tout remis bien comme il faut. Merci rillettes. Et encore toutes mes apologizes.    *<hr /></blockquote>

T'inquiètes pour 'tanplan, ça fait belle lurette qu'il a plus de dents !!
Il impressionne plus personne le vieux toutou !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco

*30 - 40 ans*
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
 *l'Amok* 
J'attends de voir au moins un épisode avant d'accepter de voir mon pseudo ainsi détourné... Je l'avoue: j'ignore à quoi correspond cet higgins!
 *l'Api* 
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée *DLC 27/12/02*  OuuFF *!!!* il était temps ...
*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## rezba (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

T'inquiètes pour 'tanplan, ça fait belle lurette qu'il a plus de dents !!
Il impressionne plus personne le vieux toutou !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouah hé! un peu d'solidarité  trentenaire, que diable!
(ces gars d'la sarthe, c'est vraiment des Fleche, comme dit François F.)


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

Depuis qu'il fricote avec pépé arico, on le voit plus de toute façon !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (6 Octobre 2002)

Héhé

Heuresement que scarabé à rétabli la juste valeur!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Petit correctif: pas de majuscule pour amok!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 
Petit correctif: pas de majuscule pour amok!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et là, face de rat, tu ne vois toujours pas de majuscule?!


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*

Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil

*20 - 30 ans*

alèm
bateman
 *Bengilli* 
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco

*30 - 40 ans*

l'Amok
l'Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*

TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*

aricosec
Dany


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2002)

Hop 21 ans le mackie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*

Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil

*20 - 30 ans*

alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco
* STL * 

*30 - 40 ans*

l'Amok
l'Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*

TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*

aricosec
Dany


_Y-a pas de raison, moi aussi je vais mettre mes pôtes !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*

Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil

*20 - 30 ans*

alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco
* STL *
* Gognol * 

*30 - 40 ans*

l'Amok
l'Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*

TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*

aricosec
Dany


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2002)

Rillettes et 'Tanplan ont le même age?! Ca c'est bizarre... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Héhé

Heuresement que scarabé à rétabli la juste valeur!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

*<hr /></blockquote>

_Alors heurese_ !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

En orthographe ce sera aussi 10-20 pour kamkil /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco
STL
Gognol
jeanba3000

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


 *Mon cher Amok* _(tu remarqueras que j'emploie maintenant LA majuscule)_*, la prochaine fois que tu changeras de tranche d'age, ce n'est pas la peine d'en profiter pour emmener avec toi tes petits camarades, tout le monde n'est pas aussi coquet que toi !!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*En orthographe ce sera aussi 10-20 pour kamkil /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>
Euh oui bon bah on a le droit de faire quelques fautes de temps en temps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
J'aurais du me relire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

C'est ton effet Mackie ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 
Euh oui bon bah on a le droit de faire quelques fautes de temps en temps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

J'en fais aussi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Mais je ne reprends pas le bon Mackie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
Il a son précepteur attitré,quelque part sur ce forum  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (6 Octobre 2002)

C'est un des effet per**** du mackie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif
À force de le lire on s'est habitué à toutes ses fautes!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (6 Octobre 2002)

Petite question:
On pourrait faire la moyenne d'age du capitaine? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Faudrait faire des tranches plus ciblées ou alors un sondage(ou formulaire) simple avec tous les ages car sinon ca va encore prendre des pages et des pages /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />Petite question:
On pourrait faire la moyenne d'age du capitaine? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Faudrait faire des tranches plus ciblées ou alors un sondage(ou formulaire) simple avec tous les ages car sinon ca va encore prendre des pages et des pages /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  <hr /></blockquote>


*et alors ?? de quoi tu te mêles ???*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Petite question:
On pourrait faire la moyenne d'age du capitaine? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Faudrait faire des tranches plus ciblées ou alors un sondage(ou formulaire) simple avec tous les ages car sinon ca va encore prendre des pages et des pages /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

le sujet existe déjà... Il est d'ailleurs remonté de la cave du bar il y a pas longtemps !! Si ça t'amuses, tu peux t'y mettre dès maintenant !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Alors ? 
C'est quoi la moyenne ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (6 Octobre 2002)

Hum Justement ya a au moins pour une heure et là j'ai vraiment la flemme d'en perdre une pour savoir que la moyenne doit trainer dans les 25-35ans /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

On peut pas faire ca à partir de la base de données des utilisateurs avec leurs dates de naissance?
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

Un peu moins de trente, la moyenne, je crois !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Popur la base de données, je ne suis pas compétant !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> *Popur la base de données, je ne suis pas compétant !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *


/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
Faudrait demander à zarathoustra /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif mais on va ptet pas l'enquiquinner pour ca /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (7 Octobre 2002)

*TU* vas lui casser les pieds !!

Me mêle pas à tes histoires stp !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
J'ai dit que ON n'allait pas lui demander. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Parfois certaines choses ferait bien de rester inconnues Ca les rend plus belles /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (7 Octobre 2002)

L'égoût et les douleurs...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rezba (7 Octobre 2002)

en se basant sur le post en question, réactualisé pour les deux-tiers de la population considérée (leurs réponses datant de plus d'un an), en éliminant les doublons, en rajoutant le mien, avec une marge d'erreur de 3% sur le total des individus dénombrés par napoléon, on peut décrire ainsi la population :

moyenne absolue : 30 ans et 7 mois
âge médian : 29 ans
écart-type à la moyenne : 12,15
valeur inférieure brute de l'échantillon : 15
valeur supérieure brute de l'échantillon : 68
âge moyen du premier décile : 16,4
âge moyen du dernier décile : 55,6

_commentaire 1 : un statisticien est toujours compulsif.
commentaire 2 : y'a vraiment des moments où j'ai rien à foutre, on dirait..._


----------



## rillettes (7 Octobre 2002)

Si on prend le sujet de 'tanplan et que l'on prend la moyenne des tranches d'age soit 25 pour les 20/30 etc... on obtient au final un moyenne de 30 ans environ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_Moi aussi j'avais pas grand chose à faire..._  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *y'a vraiment des moments où j'ai rien à foutre, on dirait...*


Merci rezba pour avoir pris le temps de nous faire ces belles statistiques /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2002)

Bah oui, ca confirme: il y a des tas de p'tits couillons, quoi.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2002)

Et aussi quelques vieux cons! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (7 Octobre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Et aussi quelques vieux cons! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



moi je suis entre les 2 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2002)

L'idéal, c'est la moyenne de la moyenne: une indépendance financière, la non obligation de supporter les vieux à chaque repas, une vie sexuelle épanouie ou chaque fantasme peut être testé ailleurs que dans un élévator et plus d'une fois par an, et la possibilité de ne pas aller voter par choix. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * L'idéal, c'est la moyenne de la moyenne*



C'est pour bientôt pour le jeune con que je suis /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
Les utopies de la jeunesse passent trop vite dommage /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rezba (7 Octobre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * Si on prend le sujet de 'tanplan et que l'on prend la moyenne des tranches d'age soit 25 pour les 20/30 etc... on obtient au final un moyenne de 30 ans environ...  *



...et la médiane est au 2/3 de la tranche 20-30. Y'a que le dernier décile qui devrait changer beaucoup, vu que dans mon échantillon, il commence à 47, et dans celui-ci plutôt vers 36. Les vieux en ont eu marre qu'on cause d'âge... C'est quand même une moyenne élevée... 

Le macuser est-il une espèce qui vieillit ?

Non, ça voudrait dire que le macuser ne recrute plus dans les nouvelles générations, ce qui est contredit par les [MGZ] et autres "01 style".

Nous pouvons donc, à la lecture des deux échantillons, avancer une autre hypothèse : l'âge moyen du macuser moyen s'élève car le macuser est comme sa machine : il reste actif longtemps. En effet, regardons de près la structure de notre échantillon, et notamment ce dernier décile dont la valeur moyenne s'établit à 55,6 printemps.

Il est bien entendu difficile d'extrapoler cette donnée à l'ensemble des macusers, ni même à l'ensemble de la population occupée frénétiquement à nourrir tel ou tel forum de _macgénération_ de ses doutes, ses angoisses, son savoir ou son inactivité chronique. L'on peut même raisonablement penser que nos cinquantenaires et soixantenaires présents dans l'échantillon sont relativement minoritaires dans l'ensemble de la population.

Mais si l'on suit cette loi sociologique qui veut que les individus les plus impliqués sont les plus à même de répondre à une enquête non-directive, ce qui est le cas de celle dont nous décortiquons en ces lignes le résultat, nous sommes alors en mesure de dire que, quel que soit l'espace statistique pris par les  _seniors_ dans la population totale, leur seule présence en ces lieux indique une capacité du macuser à veillir en restant macuser. 

Si l'on corrèle ce résultat avec ceux issus de deux précédentes enquêtes menées dans le jurassic park*, sur la  quantité de macs de générations diverses empilés, et souvent en état de marche, dans les caves, greniers et bureaux d'un certain nombre d'individus de la population étudiée, ainsi que sur le modèle du premier mac utilisé par d'autres ou par les mêmes, on est en droit de penser que ces informations gagneraient à être mises en évidence du côté de Cupertino, *afin qu'à l'heure du  *_switch_* généralisé, les plus anciens et les plus fidèles d'entre nous aient droit à leurs réductions pour fidélité longue durée!*



*  _ça n'a rien à voir, quoique, mais Jurassic Park m'y fait penser : moi, comme réduction pour fidélité inconditionnelle et prosélytisme avancé, je veux le même matériel que John Anderton dans Minority Report : les écrans Nokia et tout le joli matos qui va avec._ 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 
Merci rezba pour avoir pris le temps de nous faire ces belles statistiques /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
De rien, j'avais vraiment pas envie de faire autre chose...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Et pour en finir avec ce poste et ses multiples citations :



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> * L'idéal, c'est la moyenne de la moyenne: une indépendance financière, la non obligation de supporter les vieux à chaque repas, une vie sexuelle épanouie ou chaque fantasme peut être testé ailleurs que dans un élévator et plus d'une fois par an, et la possibilité de ne pas aller voter par choix. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *



L'a raison, l'Amok. Sauf que ça peut être aussi le moment où tu retrouves la joie de consommer tes fantasmes dans un elevator, une porte cochère, une voiture même.
Et il est vrai qu'il n'y a pas très longtemps, et pour la première fois de ma vie, je n'ai pas mis de bulletin dans l'enveloppe que j'ai mis dans l'urne. Et finalement, ça m'a fait du bien. 
_Ah, les plaisirs épanouis des trentenaires !!!_


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2002)

Bravo Rezba :
- pour les statistiques, des vraies, avec du vocabulaire de statisticien que tout le monde comprend, ça change un peu de "processeur" et autre "tour grand public" qui risquent de faire croire à un égaré sur le forum :
1) qu'il est tombé sur un site consacré aux voyages scolaires,
2) que le "professeur" n'a pas bien vérifié les textes entrés par ses élèves,
3) que le sujet, c'était la visite de la tour Eiffel.

A part ça, je suis partant pour réclamer la prime de fidélité à Steve. (Sa prime de fidélité, apparemment il l'a bien eu offerte par les actionnaires, non  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif d'après ce qu'on en sait, c'est bien ce qu'il fait lui, Bon, pour moi, l'avion ce n'est pas nécessaire, un bel écran 23" en cadeau et je promets d'acheter une tour pas grand public  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )

De la part d'un vieux con (c'est bientôt mon anniversaire, et moyenne et médiane sont déjà bien loin pour mois) doublé d'un vieux mac user  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 






 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2002)

Amok et Rezba, merci de regarder la charte  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

_vous gardez vos idées pour vous_


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2002)

Il me semble qu'il y a eu bien pire (y compris de ta part), et que personne ne s'en est offusqué... En quoi ce que j'ai écrit est-il choquant? "vie sexuelle", c'est ca? Si je décide de faire un post sur la reproduction des gastéropodes en milieu marin, car nous sommes au bar et que cela me passionne, dois-je passer sous silence leur mode de multiplication? Ahhhhh! Oui! Ce n'est choquant que si il s'agit d'animal à deux pattes, et censé être doué de raison... Bon, alors je vais remplacer "vie sexuelle" par "épanouissement testiculaire", "emplissage des corps caverneux entrainant en gonflement aboutissant en cas d'exitation et de mouvement adéquat à l'expulsion de semence doublée (en général) de sensation de bien être", et "fantasme" par "idées qui pimentent la vie". Ca doit correspondre à la charte, ca. Promis, juré, je n'emploierais plus de mots prétant à confusion avec la charte. Cela inclu le mot "genoux" avec un "x", puisque nous en avons une paire, concupiscent (alors là, deux en un) et autres grosses conneries dont je suis friand... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

La charte, je l'ai connue avant toi Alem, n'oublies pas. Et tu es le seul qui semble (souvent le lundi matin d'ailleurs, car dès le mardi ca va mieux) vouloir l'appliquer même quand cela n'est pas necessaire. 

Pour finir, une citation de toi, trouvée dans le sujet "duel de la prose de la mort" et qui était adressé à la (disparue) ellen.

_"ma foi, elle a encore une bien jolie croupe pour son age la mamie, viens la que je t'en glisse, de ma graine d'amour et si j'ai une petite bite, j'y fourrais ma langue, plus longue que le membre plathelminte de Benguiliguili"_


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2002)

Mon pauvre Amok, tu veux faire ton Higgins ici aussi ?? Pauvre chou ce n'est pas de cul dont je parle 

et les petites attaques venant d'un grand donneur de leçons comme toi, c'est


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2002)

Tu vois bien que je suis capable de repecter la charte: c'est exactement ce que je suis en train de faire, là. M'auto-moderer...


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Tu vois bien que je suis capable de repecter la charte: c'est exactement ce que je suis en train de faire, là. M'auto-moderer...  *



ouh que j'ai eu peur merci encore /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2002)

Alors, tu peux preciser ce qui était "hors charte"? cela peut servir pour l'avenir.

sinon, pour le "et les petites attaques venant d'un grand donneur de leçons comme toi, c'est  " je ne pense pas que cela soit la peine de perdre du temps à répondre, surtout que cela n'interresse personne...


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Alors, tu peux preciser ce qui était "hors charte"? cela peut servir pour l'avenir.*



je te l'ai déja dit il y a quelques mois tout ce qui concerne certains faits du mois de mai (ou autres d'ailleurs) n'a plus aucune raison d'être sur macgé


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2002)

Je parlais de la  _possibilité_ de le faire. 

Et tu ne me l'as pas dit il y a quelques mois, puisque je n'étais pas intervenu directement dans ce débat. Tu l'as dit il y a quelques mois.


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *  la possibilité de ne pas aller voter par choix.   *



Contrairement aux moins de 18 ans qui ne le font pas car non majeurs. c'est plus clair?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Contrairement aux moins de 18 ans qui ne le font pas car non majeurs. c'est plus clair?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Crotte alors !!
22 ans que j'ai le droit de voter,et j'le savais pas !!
Qu'est que j'ai pas manqué là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (7 Octobre 2002)

_chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut ... !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (7 Octobre 2002)

Soyons patient, demain est un autre jour... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_Et bientôt danseront les souris !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rezba (8 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* Amok et Rezba, merci de regarder la charte  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

vous gardez vos idées pour vous *<hr /></blockquote>

Alèm, je ne veux pas enfler le sujet. Je ne suis pas un habitué du bar, et n'ai (malheureusement) pas le temps de le devenir. Ce présent post est le 7° signé de mon nom dans cet espace, et 85% de cette production a trait à ce même fil,  _l'âge du capitaine_ . Y'a-t'il une charte du Bar ? Je ne l'ai pas trouvé. Ma recherche ne m'a fait aboutir que sur un sujet initié par toi,  _les 10 commandements du Bar_ , dont j'ai pu enfrendre certains et ignorer les autres, je l'admets.
Mais en matière de charte, je ne connais finalement que les règles que j'ai accepté lors de mon inscription.
Ayant une (dé)-formation de juriste, je les relis, et j'y vois que je dois me garder de :

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
_ publier du contenu faux, diffamatoire, imprécis, injurieux, vulgaire, haineux, harcelant, obscène, sacrilège, orienté sexuellement, menaçant, violant la vie privée d'une personne, ou de quelques autres manières impropres légalement _<hr /></blockquote>

Il est possible que mon propos ait eu à commenter les comportements sexuels d'une génération donnée. Il ne s'agissait pas en droit d'orienter sexuellement mes propos, ce qui, juridiquement, signifie : harcèlement, stigmatisation, exclusion d'autrui du fait de ses pratiques sexuelles.
J'ai aussi parlé de civisme, et de respect du civisme. Et témoigné alors d'un sentiment fugace et occasionnel.

Ce faisant, j'ai pris soin de requalifier mon propos en modifiant légèrement le titre sous lequel il s'inscrivait.

Bref, je pense n'avoir été, tout au plus, que _borderline_ quant à une lecture que l'on voudrait alors extensive des règles (excuses-moi pour cette formulation ampoulée mais je suis en pleine lecture du débat sur le renouveau de la censure, et ça aide à peser ses mots).

Enfin, je crois n'avoir émis, sous couvert de prose scientifique, qu'un seule idée :

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
*qu'à l'heure du *_switch_* généralisé, les plus anciens et les plus fidèles d'entre nous aient droit à leurs réductions pour fidélité longue durée!*<hr /></blockquote>

Si, donc, j'avais méconnu des règles, j'eusse aimé les connaître, afin de savoir de quelle hypocorrection j'aurais à faire preuve lors de ma prochaine intervention nocturne dans ce lieu dont tu as la charge.

_Que la journée soit belle à tous. Chez moi il fait soleil, j'ai déjeuné en terrasse..._


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2002)

quel blabla 

pire qu'amok /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------

